# Resources for someone interested in Schutzhund?



## x.nia.x (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi Everyone! I was wondering if anyone had some good online resources (or even book resources) for someone is interested in getting into Schutzhund/ IPO? 

I don't have a dog and as some of you know WONT be getting one for quite a while (1-2 years at the very least) but in the meantime I want to research this sport more. It's one I've been captivated by since I saw it first on instagram (flynnandace) and have wanted to know more since and maybe think about getting into it.

I have already located a club in my city, and will contact them in the future when I have a little more knowledge and am more certain this is something I want to get into.

For now, I want to absorb as much info as I can so I know the lingo, what the event calls for, what it looks like when a dog is performing correctly; things like that. As well as beginning steps of how you prepare a puppy and eventually evaluate it for the sport. Mostly I'm interested in the mechanics of the sport and being able to understand it from a spectator point of view then eventually as a "handler" when that time comes.

Anything you guys have to offer would be greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

You can always YouTube videos of the WUSV competitions to see if you enjoy watching those dogs and handlers interact. That was my first introduction into Schutzhund/IPO and I immediately fell in love with the sport.

Alternatively, you can look through the resources for your country (for me it's gsssc.ca) that has a list of the clubs in the association and resources they feel are helpful. 

There's tonnes of Schutzhund websites such as:
- this website (browse through the IPO section)
- Schutzhund Village
- SCHUTZHUND LIFE
- Leerburg | More About the Dog Sport of Schutzhund

Basically if you just search IPO/Schutzhund in Google or YouTube, you're going to be overwhelmed. Especially with all of the great resources on this forum as well. But, speaking from personal experience and having been in your shoes (and still currently am really), the best thing is to actually go visit a club and see how they work their dogs. Since it's spring, chances are they're going to have puppies they're working. That will teach you more about the sport than reading or watching videos ever could. I read a lot, ordered books, watched videos, all of that stuff. I know the commands. But you don't really understand how it works until you see it happening. And even though you might not be bringing a pup home soon, it's good to go watch your local club to see if how they train fits you and what your goals are. They're going to be able to teach you the most, since they'd be the ones actually teaching you and your pup should you decide to do it.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you are on fb, there are a few good groups with many in the sport participating in discussions. 

This is a good one for beginners:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/886447231411553/?fref=nf
a spin off from this one:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/IPOTraining/

I think going to visit clubs now is important, as you will learn first hand from experienced handlers/trainers. Many will allow visitors. The only way you will know if this is something you want to commit to, is by actually experiencing/observing all three phases. 
When I began with a new group, I didn't have a dog that could do it(Onyx was not a sport dog), yet kept going anyway to learn while I searched for a breeding/breeder that had what I wanted to do schutzhund with. 
I learned about handling lines, and what not to do. I was able to work with some puppies from a breeder we trained with so going there wasn't just sitting and watching. Setting up equipment, and helping out is always nice to do even when visiting a club.


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

This is only my first or second post but not my first time in Sch sport or dog training.
For a newcomer you need to understand the rules of the sport. It's is a rule driven sport just like baseball or football. All take a lot of time to learn what you can do,must do and what is not allowed.

A good example is commands. Correct me if I'm wrong and things have changed but you can't use the dog's name and a command. "Rover, come" is a double command. It costs you points every time. You only have a limited number of " mistakes" per exercise. Simulating food treats in your hands is another. Yet you must use an audible command. My current dog while not Sch trained uses finger, hand, whistle, noise, flashlight, voice and automatic commands. 

So ask questions of the group trainer. Spend plenty of time watching and going to trials. I spent about a year doing this and elbowing my way to the front row during critiques. The foreign judges seemed the most friendly and often pointed out the exact faults and good point with pleasant humor while having the very sharpest pencils. 

Weather is not necessarily an obstical, lightening will stop field exercises as it should. However a steady rain may not. I trialed twice in a down pour. We practiced in the rain many days. 8-10 hours cold and soaking wet at the time was a test of endurance. Today I laugh about it. 
I still have my black knee length tracking boots. 

Somebody said they train three days a week. Nice.. you are fortunate. We used to do protection three days and tracking and obedience 3-4 days. I would lay tracks before work in the morning and run them in the evening after work then do obedience under lights. It was a tough schedule. 

Anyway stay with it and enjoy working with your dogs.

Byron


----------

